# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Ik ga op vakantie en ik neem mee....

## Petra717

De eerste vakanties zijn begonnen, anderen mogen nog even hun laatste weekjes doorzetten. Het zonnetje laat zich de laatste dagen van zijn beste kant zien. Kortom, wat neem jij mee op vakantie? 

In dit topic is het de bedoeling om antwoord te geven op de vraag; *Ik ga op vakantie en ik neem mee...*
Om de beurt 1 artikel te noemen wat je in je koffer stopt. Je mag zo vaak mee doen als je wilt.

Veel plezier! 
Petra

p.s. Ideeen kunnen geplaats worden in de Ideeenhoek voor MediCity.[/COLOR]

----------


## Leontien

M'n borduurwerk

----------


## Nikky278

Een spannend boek  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

mijn tandenborstel

----------


## Luuss0404

bikini!

----------


## Agnes574

mijn woefkes !!  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Mijn 4 poezen kinderen, Toetie, Froetie, Binky en draakie en in mijn hart mijn 5e poezen kind Gukkie :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

spray tegen de muggen...


Ps; Wat een leuke namen Tess  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Bodylotion.

Zijn mijn schatjes Ag :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

een extra set lenzen + lenzenvloeistof

----------


## Tess71

Een dosis humor, dat is zo gezond :Wink:

----------


## katje45

Mijn goede humeur!

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn medicijnen

----------


## Tess71

Mijn lieve mannetje.

----------


## Agnes574

mijn gsm (muziek,spelletjes en contact met thuis)

----------


## Petra717

een bloementje

----------


## Leontien

Mijn twee kids en man

----------


## Petra717

mijn kussen

----------


## katje45

Mijn mannetje en kind  :Smile:

----------


## Nikky278

fijne schoenen...

----------


## Tess71

Mijn slippers :Cool:

----------


## katje45

mijn tandenborstel  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Scheermesje.....brbrbr..... geen haren en stoppels voor mij :Wink:

----------


## katje45

hihi Tess, dat is een goede. Die neem ik ook mee.

----------


## Tess71

Ha Ha Ha, heb aan een mesje niet genoeg hoor!!!!

Deodorant

----------


## Luuss0404

mijn fotocamera... moet wel mooie dingen vastleggen natuurlijk  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Haarborstel en elastiekjes

----------


## Nikky278

Iets te snoepen voor onderweg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Drinken!!

----------


## Tess71

Lipgloss, ja ik ben toch wel ijdel :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

vochtige doekjes...een berg!! Aan een visvijver heb je nl niet altijd een douche  :Frown: 
Maar zal me wel proper houden hoor :Big Grin: !!

----------


## Luuss0404

een vest voor de koudere avond

----------


## Petra717

shampoo!

----------


## Agnes574

Een kleine BBQ !

----------


## Petra717

mijn pet

----------


## Agnes574

Pettie...als er plaats was nam ik je mee!!! 
knuff Xx

----------


## Tess71

geld, om al dat lekkere eten, drinken en snuisterijtjes te kopen :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

bakboter en bbq-kruiden (voor de volgende trip...waren ze dus vergeten  :Smile: )

----------


## Lara '52

Ik neem mijn man mee zeker!en mijn speciaal hoofdkussen en heel veel schoenen de buren denken dan dat ik een dansavond ga beleven  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

mijn 'ledlamp' ..heerlijk klein 'pennetje' wat véél licht geeft  :Wink: 
Altijd gemakkelijk

----------

